# National Treasure (merged)



## alorien (Jul 27, 2004)

*New Sean Bean Movie...woo hoo...*

I just saw the trailer for National Treasure, the newest Nicholas Cage movie. As if it wasn't enough to have Nic Cage back in action films, get this, Sean Bean, plays a villian 

I don't know why that makes me so happy, but I'm looking forward to seeing this. Sean looks so gosh darned evil in the trailer  

Though I can't say that it's a look that suits him well.

Anyone else seen the trailer?


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: New Sean Bean Movie...woo hoo...*

yup. I like Sean as a villain. He was one of the main reasons that Goldeneye was so great.

The trailer left me with very mixed feelings, on one hand it had some nice actions scenes, but on the other hand it had some very bad storytelling and the idea is just silly. also, I can't stand Helena Krueger, the girl from Troy.


----------



## alorien (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: New Sean Bean Movie...woo hoo...*



Ol'gaffer said:


> yup. I like Sean as a villain. He was one of the main reasons that Goldeneye was so great.
> 
> The trailer left me with very mixed feelings, on one hand it had some nice actions scenes, but on the other hand it had some very bad storytelling and the idea is just silly. also, I can't stand Helena Krueger, the girl from Troy.



I think that the storyline looks rather appealing -- different and original. Have you watched the smart trailer on the official site?? It gives you a better idea of what the story's about -- I found it helpful.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: New Sean Bean Movie...woo hoo...*

Yeah, I downloaded the trailer that came out.

I'll definetly see this, but this past year hasn't seen too many action movies come out, or any other movies for that matter. There have been a few, but those few have been than better than average, some even unforgettable. But otherwise, it's been a slow year. Hopefully this'll pick up the pace.


----------



## alorien (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: New Sean Bean Movie...woo hoo...*



Ol'gaffer said:


> Yeah, I downloaded the trailer that came out.
> 
> I'll definetly see this, but this past year hasn't seen too many action movies come out, or any other movies for that matter. There have been a few, but those few have been than better than average, some even unforgettable. But otherwise, it's been a slow year. Hopefully this'll pick up the pace.



A lot of the action movies that have come out have been so generic. The thing that I really like about National Treasure is that its so original. And the fact that it features Sean Bean NEVER hurts. 

Have you checked out the smart trailer?? I wish they'd start doing all movie trailers like that.


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New Sean Bean Movie...woo hoo...*

Sean Bean as a bad guy. That makes a change  

I just watched the trailer on www.apple.com/trailers . It looks like quite an enjoyable film. I'll probably see it when it comes out. I'm a big fan of Sean Bean (obviously not for the same reasons as you girls  ) as well, so it should be good.

This evening I also watched the trailer for the new Batman movie. It looks good as well. Darker and more realistic. Christian Bale is the new Batman, with a superb supporting cast including Michael Caine and Morgan Freeman.

And what also looks promising is the Spongebob Squarepants movie. Although, whilst he's hilarious in 11 minute episodes, I don't know if I can handle him for an hour and half!


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: New Sean Bean Movie...woo hoo...*

I like Sean as a bad guy. Do you remember the movie where Harisson Ford is a cop and Sean is the villain? He played great at that movie. So I'm waiting for this movie.


----------



## spirit (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: New Sean Bean Movie...woo hoo...*



Astaldo said:


> I like Sean as a bad guy. Do you remember the movie where Harisson Ford is a cop and Sean is the villain? He played great at that movie. So I'm waiting for this movie.


Do you know the name of that movie?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: New Sean Bean Movie...woo hoo...*

The movie is called "Patriot Games" you can also check "Don't Say A Word" with Michael Douglas, Brittany Murphy and of course Sean Bean again as a villain.


----------



## alorien (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: New Sean Bean Movie...woo hoo...*

Not only is there a new trailer out, but there's also a 10 minute preview w/ lots of footage about Sean Bean's character. All good stuff in my book. 



I will definately be seeing this opening weekend -- the more i see about it, the more compelled I am by it. I'm always up for a good action/adventure flick:

National Treasure Goodies


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: New Sean Bean Movie...woo hoo...*



Astaldo said:


> I like Sean as a bad guy. Do you remember the movie where Harisson Ford is a cop and Sean is the villain? He played great at that movie. So I'm waiting for this movie.


Yeah, Patriot Games was a good film. I've got it on video lying about somewhere. Anyone know when National Treasure comes out?


> I'll definetly see this, but this past year hasn't seen too many action movies come out


New Blade film soon, though  I shall definately be seeing that! And Alexander soon as well. Christmas is good for films. Sadly no LOTR or Harry Potter this year


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Nov 27, 2004)

Who's going to see this movie?  It has Sean Bean in it! Woooooooo!
It looks very good. If you have seen it, tell me what you think.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Corvis (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: National Treasure*

I just saw the movie and I loved it. It was action packed and exciting, and had some pretty funny parts in it as well. I would give it 3 out of 4 stars, you should definitely see it if you haven't already.


----------



## soltan gris (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: National Treasure*

I don't think it was THAT great actually. THere were some adventures there, but I expected more. It looked to me as a poor reproduction of Indiana Jones((((((
But yeah, there were some funny situations there. 
I would give three out of five)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: National Treasure*

I thought it was good, very good. And funny. 3.5/4


----------



## Gandalf White (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: National Treasure*

I'm disappointed in you A21.  

It's about a 6.5/10.

It's fairly exciting, with several funny moments. However, the ending is apparent after the first 5 minutes, as is most of the rest of the story line. It also depends on your tolerance regarding how far-fetched a plot is. This one goes pretty darn far...

Especially with that hole...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: National Treasure*

I wanna see that...just for the heck of it. It looks cheesy but okay.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: National Treasure*

Thanks for tips, both positive and negative. I think I'll see it this weekend if I have time. Looks pretty cool to me. Nicholas Cage is a great actor. Hopefully it is as good as some people say it is....

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: National Treasure*

It doesn't come out here till Christmas, but I've seen the trailer and it looks alright. Seems to be cashing in on the Da Vinci Code craze if you ask me, though..


----------



## Corvis (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

I think you'll enjoy the story most if your interested in American history or even if you live in America. It really shows all the good sides of the cities and the country in general.


----------



## Corvis (May 2, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

National Treasure comes out on DVD tomorrow I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 4, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*



soltan gris said:


> It looked to me as a poor reproduction of Indiana Jones


 
You give it too much credit. Relic Hunter was a poor reproduction of Indiana Jones. National Treasure was a pathetic rip off of Indiana. The plot was ridiculous, without any justification for anything that happened. The characters were even less believable, and as for the "action"...the words "dry, paint, watching, like" come to mind.
Sean Bean could well be one of my favourite ever actors, but he does appear in some rather dire films. If I had paid to see National Treasure, I'd be really ticked off right now.


----------



## Corvis (May 4, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

I don't know Hammersmith, I thought it had a pretty cool plot. It seemed pretty clever.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 7, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

But the holes! The holes! Who was Sean Bean's character? Why was he there? What was their arrangement? There was no back story whatsoever! How did Cage know the location of that ship? The whole theft scene made no sense at all - it was totally unreal.

Perhaps I'm being harsh, and there are _much_ worse films out there. It just seemed very rushed, illogical and impossible to look at apart from face value.


----------



## Corvis (May 9, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

Sometimes a lot of back story can clutter a plot of a movie and make the film seem to complicated and confusing which will have the audience bored very quickly. Also to answer your question about Sean Bean's character, he was a very rich and intelligent business man who obviously believed in the treasure and knew of the Gates family and that if he could get hold of Ben Gates then he could get to the treasure much easier than if it was just him. I mean Bean's character was a bad guy and the bad guy in a movie are always after money. Also Ian (Sean Bean) and Ben (Nicholas Cage) met eachother two years before the time of the movie and Ben was searching all his life for _the Charolette_ so I think time and hardwork is what got Ben to _the Charlotte_.


----------



## Corvis (May 23, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

I was watching some of the special features on the National Treasure DVD and I learned that the way Ben Gates stole the Declaration of Indepence is the way a professional would. Apparently the movie makers asked some one who would know how to professionaly steal a document of that importance.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 23, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

*Steals the Declaration of Independence*

Actually, I watched it the other day (on the return flight, ironically enough) and was struck by some other strange questions. Cage originally split with Sean Bean because Sean planned to steal the document. He then steals the document, to stop Sean from stealing it. He then does everything to the document that Sean would have done, remarking that if Sean had it, Sean would destroy it. What is the logic in any of that?


----------



## Corvis (May 24, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

What _things_ that Cage does to the Declaration are you referring to? I mean Cage's character stole the document really for two reasons, one to get the map off of the back and also so that Sean Bean's character wouldn't destroy it.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 24, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*



Corvis said:


> What _things_ that Cage does to the Declaration are you referring to? I mean Cage's character stole the document really for two reasons, one to get the map off of the back and also so that Sean Bean's character wouldn't destroy it.


That's precisely what I want to know  
He squirts a bit of lemon juice on it and warms it up. What would Sean Bean have done to it that would "destroy" it? Or was it just because Bean was English, and us Brits have no respect for US heritage?


----------



## Corvis (May 26, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

I think that Ben Gates was looking at stopping Bean as more of a civil duty to America. Also I remember a quote from Bean the movie threatening to have teh Declaration of Independence turned into a "box of confetti" so he did make it established that he would've destroyed it.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 26, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*



Corvis said:


> I think that Ben Gates was looking at stopping Bean as more of a civil duty to America. Also I remember a quote from Bean the movie threatening to have teh Declaration of Independence turned into a "box of confetti" so he did make it established that he would've destroyed it.


Ah, but that was a threat against the FBI. At that point the Declaration was a sort of hostage. Had Gates just gone along with Bean, it would never have come to that. They would have carried out the tests together, just as Gates had done. Thus, Gates' reasons for breaking out on his own made no sense.


----------



## Corvis (May 28, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

In my previous post I said that Gates probably thought that it was his civil duty to protect the Declaration of Independence for America, and he probably thought that it would be impossible to steal it and that Bean might of gotten caught and then he might of never have gotten to examine the map.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 28, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

And so, when he stole it, his reaction would be "Ah, ****! I actually did it!"

I'm not convinced, but if you enjoyed the movie, power to you


----------



## Corvis (May 28, 2005)

*Re: National Treasure*

I don't think he had time to celebrate, because of the car chase with Bean and the fact that the FBI was on his tail. If you don't understand why one of the characters did something just think of the position they were in and look at the situation from their point of view.


----------

